# The Day Gary Came To Town



## Njaco (Dec 16, 2021)

So, back in 20** Gary was volunteering for the Collins Foundation and happened to pass by my neck of the woods. I went down there, dreamed of sharing a pint and he gave me a short tour of the ones he was in charge of. A bit late as I'm just now waking up from my hibernation but better late than never! This was at the air show In Cape May, NJ, USA. ( He actually visited twice in a successive years, hence the different shirts but what the 'ell. Who's gonna notice?)

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 16, 2021)

Gary... Gary... Gary... Lucky guy...damn him!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 16, 2021)

Good times.


----------



## rochie (Dec 16, 2021)

great pics.

that Gary bloke gets everywhere it seems !


----------



## Marcel (Dec 16, 2021)

Has Gary ever told you what’s the speed of dark?

Nice pictures Chris!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 16, 2021)

Sweet photos, Chris! Specially that last one...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2021)

Great shots Chris!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 16, 2021)

Was that Jim piloting Betty Jane?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 23, 2021)

Excellent


Jeff


----------



## Geedee (Feb 22, 2022)

Njaco said:


> So, back in 20** Gary was volunteering for the Collins Foundation and happened to pass by my neck of the woods. I went down there, dreamed of sharing a pint and he gave me a short tour of the ones he was in charge of. A bit late as I'm just now waking up from my hibernation but better late than never! This was at the air show In Cape May, NJ, USA. ( He actually visited twice in a successive years, hence the different shirts but what the 'ell. Who's gonna notice?)


Great times mate !...we nipped out for an ice cream and ended up with a few ales from the vendor in the parking lot if I remember  Fingers crossed it gets to be repeated and if so, need to get you up in one of the 'Girls !


----------



## Geedee (Feb 22, 2022)

GrauGeist said:


> Was that Jim piloting Betty Jane?


Not Jim, but my mate Tom leaning in and strapping the rider in the back seat before taking him up for the thrill of his life !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

